
The Illustrated Children’s Guide to K8s - Caitin_Chen
https://www.cncf.io/the-childrens-illustrated-guide-to-kubernetes/
======
wahern
> “Kubernetes” is the Greek word for a ship’s captain. We get the words
> Cybernetic and Gubernatorial from it. The Kubernetes project focuses on
> building a robust platform for running thousands of containers in
> production.

I thought Kubernetes was Greek for more containers than customers.
[https://twitter.com/srbaker/status/1002286820078571532](https://twitter.com/srbaker/status/1002286820078571532)

